# highly detailed journal, more for me than you



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 19, 2003)

*highly detailed journal.  more for me than you.*

Well, I'm going to start a journal to track my progress.  I figure this is as good a place as any.  Here's a link to my intro post.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20235 

I'll post my stats and plans probably tonight or tomorrow.  

Wish me luck!   

Jeff

P.S.  Don't think because of the title that I don't want/appreciate your feedback.  I just titled it that more for motivational reasons.  This is MY journal.  To track my progress, results, and successes.  Thanks!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2003)

Good luck - 

Journaling is great for the belly!  

YM


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 20, 2003)

*First : Diet Plans*

Ok, my start date is set for this Monday, 8/ 25.  I've already cut out the sugars, drink more than a gallon of water a day, and am doing some light cardio in the mornings.  I've worked out my diet plan, and here it is.

From the best that I can figure, my TDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure) using the Katch-McArdle formula is around 3010 calories.  I've decided to use a calorie deficit of about 15%, so that puts me pretty close to 2500 calories.  I am aiming for this nutrient ratio 50-55% carbs, 30% protein, 15-20% fat.

I will be following this basic template:

*Meal 1: * 
Lean Protein, Starchy Carb, Simple Carb (dairy or fruit)

*Meal 2: * 
Lean Protein, Starchy Carb, Simple Carb (dairy or fruit)

*Meal 3: * 
Lean Protein, Starchy Carb, Fibrous Carb (veggie/salad)

*Meal 4: * 
Lean Protein, Starchy Carb, Fibrous Carb (veggie/salad)

*Meal 5: * 
Lean Protein, Starchy Carb, Fibrous Carb (veggie/salad)

*Meal 6: * 
Lean Protein, Starchy Carb (small serving) , Fibrous Carb (veggie/salad), essential fat

All carbs are high quality, natural carbs.

Here's a sample day:

*Meal 1:  6:00AM * 
quaker oats oatmeal (the real stuff)
1 whole, 4 egg whites
banana

*Meal 2:  9:00AM * 
shredded wheat ceral
skim milk
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 3:  12:00PM * 
brown rice
chicken breast
broccoli

*Meal 4: 2:30PM * 
salmon
green beans
baked potato

*Meal 5: 5:00PM * 
venison
asparagus
yams

*Meal 6:  7:30 * 
tuna, water packed
light italian dressing
mixed green salad
whole wheat pita

This is only a template, and sample.  Obviosly I will be mixing in some MRPs when I can't have a whole meal.  I will be taking a protein/carb shake with creatine after my weight training which will replace one of the meals. probably the 5:00 PM meal and then meal 6 will be moved up.

Feel free to comment, but don't blast me before I even start.  Everyone is unique, and the same methods don't work for everyone.  I feel it is smarter to have a smaller calorie deficit and to do more exercise than starve yourself.  I also feel that carbs are the body's primary energy source, and if the carbs are high quality natural carbs, then I'll be ok.  This is a start.  If I find I'm not losing enough fat, I'll cut down the carbs and increase the protein a little.  I'll post my workout/exercise schedule later.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

Welcome! 

Just looking over your plan and I noticed that you are starting a cut at 14 cals per pound.  That may be kind of high.  Is it easy for you to lose bodyfat?


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 20, 2003)

Jodi!
Well, actually I don't weigh 215.  When I made my introductory post, I had last weighed myself about 2.5 weeks before.  Since Friday, I have been weighing myself consistently at the same time everyday and the average is about 206.  I figure this is a good baseline for my actual weight.  That puts my cal/lb at about 12.

The method I used for figuring my TDEE uses lean body mass to figure my BMR, so I figure that's more accurate than using a generic cal/lb to figure  TDEE.  I decided also to reduce my cals by a percent rather than a generic number like 500, or 1000.  Still it worked out to be about 500!   

I'm not sure if I lose bf easily.  I think so, because when I last tried working out, I was losing weight quickly.  but I wasn't eating nearly enough.  Before I turned 21 and started drinking and became more sedentary, I was very slim (180) and was always eating.  I'm still hungry every 2-3 hours even though I don't eat that often. That's about to change.

These reasons are why I am choosing to follow this baseline, see how I progress after a few weeks, and then alter the plan as needed.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

I read your calories wrong.  I thought you said you were going to eat 3010 cals per day.  That why I was 

Nope your right.  Your good at the 2500 cals.  Good luck and let me know if you need any help.  Oh and when fat loss slows down, I do see where we could make some adjustments in your diet. 

Good luck


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 20, 2003)

Interesting Fact.  I want to lose about 28 lbs of fat. Since there are 3500 calories in 1 pound of fat, I have to burn 98,000 calories.  That means if I eat 500 less, and exercise 500 a day, It should take me 98 days to lose that fat!  

Ha!  If only it were that easy.  It's funny how things that look so simple on paper can be so hard in life.


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 20, 2003)

*Second: Exercise Plans*

As you can tell from my diet, it makes more sense to me to exercise more, and have only a small caloric deficit.  This way, there is no chance of my body going into "starvation mode."  On that note, here is my exercise program I plan to follow.

*Cardio:* 

5:00AM reveille

30 minutes fasted cardio Mon-Sat  ( no food, just one cup of coffee.  Some studies show that a strong cup of joe can help your body burn glycogen rather than aminos during fasted cardio)

*Abs:*

Mon, Wed, Fri immediately following cardio

*Weights:*

4:00PM ish

Two-day split, Mon, Tues and Thurs, Fri using periodization technique.

First two weeks, supersets with 90 second rest between each exercise, 2 sets, 12-15 reps. Second two weeks, supersets with 60 second rest between each superset, 3 sets 10-12 reps. Next two weeks giant sets with 60 second rest after each giant set, 4 sets, 8-10 reps.  Add weight(if you can), then start again at week 1.

Exercise for two day split:

Day 1 (Monday): 

One Arm Rows (Thursday: Two Arm Rows)
Incline Dumbell Press

Dumbell Pullovers
Incline Dumbell Flys (Thursday: Pushups)

Dumbell Curls
Lying Dumbell Triceps Extensions

Concentration Curls (Thursday: Hammer Curls)
Triceps Kickbacks (Thursday: Overhead Dumbell Triceps Extensions)

Day 2 (Tuesday): 

Dumbell Squats (Friday: Ballet Squats)
Leg Curls (Friday: Lunges)

Ballet Squats(wide stance) (Friday: Leg Extensions)
Stiff-Legged Deadlifts (Friday: Leg Curls)

Dumbel Calf Raises(One Leg)
Dumbell Shoulder Press (Friday: Upright Rows)

Dumbell Calf Raises(Two Legs)
Bent-Over Lateral Raises

I think this is a pretty good routine for not trying to gain a lot of mass.  I just want to maintain and shape my lean mass, and lose fat.  After I get lean, then I will change my routine and bulk-up without putting on too much fat.  I hope you all can understand the periodization technique I'm using. I tried to explain it as best I could.  It's from the _Body Sculpting Bible for Men_.

Thanks.


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 20, 2003)

*Third: The Goals*

These are my goals and affirmations.  I plan on reading these everyday.  I even wrote a little computer program that pops them up on the screen every 30 minutes.  

All my goals are written in the present tense.  If goals are written in future tense, they will stay there - in the future.  How can I attain a goal that's always in the future?  Plus, this way it tricks my mind into beleiving it's true, this way it will become true.

*daily goals*
I wake up at 5:00 AM every day to do my cardio.
I prepare all my meals in advance.
I stay well hydrated and purify my body by drinking at least one gallon of water a day.
I eat six, moderately sized meals everyday, each with a serving of lean protein and a complex, all natural carb.
I am now leaner than I was 30 minutes ago (after each cardio).
I maximize the effects of every rep by intensely concentrating on the working muscle before, during, and after the exercise.

*short-term goals (90-day)*
I am so happy and thankful now that I weigh 180 pounds and have 11% body fat.
I can see my abs.
I am wearing size 32" waist jeans.
Girls drool when I take off my shirt.
I have good exercise and nutrition habits that last a lifetime and keep off the fat forever.

*Ultimate Goal (really long term)*
I am reaching my ultimate goal of weighing 225 pounds and having 8% body fat.  

Thanks!


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 20, 2003)

*Finally: Do It!*

I hope you think my program is as good as I think it is.  Only time will tell.  A good plan is worthless unless I put it into action though, so that is what I must do.  I plan on posting the results of my daily workouts and meals, plus my daily reflections.  I will also post the results of my weekly progress charts.  

I can't go on without citing some refreneces.  Most of my nutrition and motivational sources were from Tom Venutos book.  My exercise routine and some motivational techniques were from the BSB for men.  Some nutritional info also came from "Power Eating."  It's really a combination of reading tons and tons of both print and electronic media.

Well, wish me luck and here's to my new lifestyle.

Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

You don't need luck you have determination


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You don't need luck you have determination



well said Jodi!


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Jodi 

I hope I can maintain it this time!
No, I will maintain it this time.


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 22, 2003)

guess what? I've been talking to some very experienced trainers about my body type and composition.  It turns out, I am an ecto-meso morph based on my build, composition, and past history.  I have too much fat because I have very bad diet and nutrition habits.  I'm probably a 5-4-1 ecto-meso-endo morph.  This makes me very excited and now I can't wait even more to shed this fat and start looking good!  I'm not getting to psyched though, that way I'm not setting myselft up for dissapointment.


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, today is the day I started to change my life.  I'm off to a pretty good start.  I woke up, went to the gym and did 30 minutes of fasted cardio (35 if you count warmup and cooldown).  I jogged on a 10 minute/mile pace.  My lungs felt a little tight, but I think I did ok.  My knees hurt a little now, but I'll be okay.  The only thing is, my heart rate was up around 160.  I'm not sure if this is too high, but maybe I should tone it down until I'm back in shape.   I didn't feel like I was going to die though.

Meals so far are basically from the template above

meal one
egg white omolette, 4whites, 1whole
oatmeal
banana

 meal two
1 cup bran chex
2 cups skim milk
2 scoops whey protein

I'm looking forward to my weight training this afternoon.  I forgot how nice endorphins make you feel!


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok.  I can't beleive how weak and out of shape I got in just 4.5 months.  Disgusting.  Anyway, here's the rest of my day so far.

Meal 3
4oz chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1 cup brocolli

Meal 4
6 oz chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
3/4 cu green beans

I plan on having tuna and green salad around 8:30 or 9.

Workout:

One Arm Rows 35#x15, 35#x15
Incline DB Press 30x15, 30x15

Machine Pullovers 100x14, 100x13
Incline DB Flyes 25x12, 25x12

Standing DB curls 20x15, 20x15
Lying tri Extensions (DB) 20x12, 20x10

Concentration Curls 20x15, 20x15
Tricep Kickbacks 20x12, 20x11

Oh well, I never claimed to be strong.   As long as I'm working my muscles to the full potential, that's all that matters right?

Hopefully tomorrow I'll get an earlier start and be able to fit in all 6 meals.

Jeff


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 26, 2003)

Boy were my joints sore when I woke up this morning.  Especially my elbows.   Anyway..... 

Here's my summary for 8/26/03.

Again, 30 mins fasted cardio, elliptical trainer

Abs, immediately after cardio:

Slow situps - 2 sets of 12
Oblique V-Ups - 2 sets of 10
REverse Slant board curls - 2 sets of 12
Supermans - 2 sets of 12

Workout - 5:00PM

Smith Machine Squats - 85x12, 95x12
Leg Curls - 50x15, 50x15

Smith Machine Wide Stance Squats - 95x12, 95x12
Stiff Legged Deadlifts (Dumbells) - 25x12, 25x12

Dumbell Shoulder Press - 25x14, 25x13
Machine Calf Raises (One Leg) - 105x15, 105x15

Bent Over Lateral Raises - 15x12, 15x12
Machine Calf Raises - 150x25, 150x25

Legs are weak, but I will make them huge and strong in time!  


Unfortunetly, I had to eat almost the same stuff as yesterday.  Minimal prep time and bare cupboards.   

Meal 1: Same as yesterday
Meal 2: Same as yesterday
Meal 3: Same as yesterday, except I added some spices to the rice.
Meal 4: Same as yesterday, except 1 yam and 1 cup green beans

Tuna again tonight.  It's a light meal.  I think.  

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT OR CRITICIZE.    This journal's for me, but I'd like to have some feedback!  Please...  

Thanks!


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 27, 2003)

8/27/03

Cardio: 30 minutes fasted, eliptical trainer.

No weights today.

Meal 1
I knew I would be in a rush.  Pretty gross.
1 scoop whey
1 small fat free yogurt
1 cup OJ
1/2 cup dry oats

Meal 2
4oz Chicken Breast
1 cup brown rice
3/4 cup green beans

Meal 3
whey protein
skim milk
1 cup oatmeal

Meal 4
salmon
1 mediuml yam
1 cup asparagus


----------



## rburton (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by greatNJhunter *_
> Well, today is the day I started to change my life.  I'm off to a pretty good start.  I woke up, went to the gym and did 30 minutes of fasted cardio (35 if you count warmup and cooldown).  I jogged on a 10 minute/mile pace.  My lungs felt a little tight, but I think I did ok.  My knees hurt a little now, but I'll be okay.  The only thing is, my heart rate was up around 160.  I'm not sure if this is too high, but maybe I should tone it down until I'm back in shape.   I didn't feel like I was going to die though.
> 
> 220-age x .70 for about 30 min would work well for you. You may even go up to 80% of your max heart rate. Or, just use the breath test. If you can carry on a conversation, you need to increase intensity. If you can speak in short phrases (i.e., not normal sentences), you are at an acceptable intensity level.


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 28, 2003)

rburton - 

I switched to eliptical training and I'm mainting around 140-145 BPM.  Feels like a good intensity.


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 28, 2003)

8/27/03

MEal 5
Tuna, Flax, Lettuce

I cheated a little yesterday.  I had about 5 cheese puffs.

8/28/03

Cardio:
30 minutes fasted; elliptical trainer

Abs:
Twisting Pulse-Ups: 2 x 10
Towell crunches: 2x12
Medicine Ball Woodchoppers: 2x12; 4lb MB
Vaccuums: 2x12

Meal 1
4 whites, 1 whole egg
1 cup oatmeal
1 banana

Meal 2
Whey Protein
Skim Milk
1/2 cup grape nuts cereal

Meal 3 
4 oz chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1 cup brocolli

Feeling pretty good today.  My legs are a little sore, but other than that, feeling good.


----------



## jeffreySyoung (Aug 29, 2003)

8/28/03

Meal 4
1 can Tuna
2 slices whole grain bread
salad

Meal 5
whey protein
celery


Workout:

Incline dumbell Press 30x12, 30x12
Two Arm Rows 45x12, 45x12

Chinups 10, 8
Push ups 15, 15

dumbell curls 25x12, 25x12
lying tri ext 20x12, 20x10

hammer curls 20x12, 20x12
seated overhead tri extensions 35x12, 40x12


----------

